# Girone Europa League Milan 2017/2018. Calendario partite.



## admin (25 Agosto 2017)

Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:

Gruppo D

*Milan
Austria Vienna
Rijeka
AEK Atene
*

Ecco il calendario completo:

*14 settembre 2017 

*Ore 19:00, Austria Vienna-Milan

*28 settembre 2017*

Ore 21:05, Milan-Rijeka

*19 ottobre 2017*

Ore 21:05, Milan-Aek Atene

*2 novembre 2017*

Ore 19:00, Aek Atene-Milan

*23 novembre 2017*

Ore 21:05, Milan-Austria Vienna

*7 dicembre 2017*

Ore 19:00, Rijeka-Milan


----------



## Roccoro (25 Agosto 2017)

Noi fortunati, la Lazio si è beccata il Nizza abbastanza ostica!


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2017)

*Rijeka*


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...




*Aggiornato

Rijeka*


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Rijeka.. Ragazzi come vicinanza le trasferte migliori possibili.. Ci manca una svizzera e possiamo farle tutte in macchina quasi quasi


----------



## neoxes (25 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo il fatto che siano entrambe vicine come trasferte.


----------



## Crox93 (25 Agosto 2017)

Altra trasferta buona


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Noi fortunati, la Lazio si è beccata il Nizza abbastanza ostica!



l'Atalanta ha preso everton e Lione


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2017)

Rijeca dov'è ?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2017)

Bene. Vicine e abbordabili per ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rijeca dov'è ?



Croazia


----------



## Boomer (25 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rijeca dov'è ?



Croazia.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rijeca dov'è ?



Croazia


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rijeca dov'è ?



E' il nuovo nome di Fiume. Poco dopo Trieste, in Croazia


----------



## Crox93 (25 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> l'Atalanta ha preso everton e Lione



Godo


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rijeca dov'è ?



Fiume!! Quindi è italiana!!  

D'Annunzio conta su di noi


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2017)

Alla perfezione manca il Lugano


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2017)

Dai ci pensiamo noi a riconquistare Fiume 

Ormai manca solo il Lugano e siamo al top


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2017)

*AEK Atene*


----------



## krull (25 Agosto 2017)

Gironone fino adesso...


----------



## neoxes (25 Agosto 2017)

AEK, buona pure questa.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



*
Girone completato*


----------



## ARKANA (25 Agosto 2017)

Bene bene dovrebbe essere una formalità arrivare primi visto il valore degli avversari


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Girone perfetto.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2017)

Sorteggio perfetto. Trasferte vicinissime e squadre penose.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2017)

Girone facile sulla carta. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Crox93 (25 Agosto 2017)

Tutte squadre abbordabili e soprattutto nessuna trasferta lontanissima, meglio di cosi non poteva andare.
Voglio chiuderlo a punteggio pieno


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo. Non vedo l'ora di iniziare!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2017)

Penso che meglio di così non si possa chiedere anche l Aek è attrezzato essendo sempre stato in Champion per i trasporti .

Benissimo tutto


----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Ottimo girone, bisogna arrivare primi. Bene anche che siano tutte abbastanza vicine


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...


Bene,girone abbordabile e trasferte vicine,ci è andata di lusso. Non direi lo stesso per la Lazio e soprattutto l'Atalanta.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Tutte squadre di pellegrini che vanno asfaltate senza pietà.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Agosto 2017)

Girone da vincere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2017)

18 punti in scioltezza


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2017)

bellissimo girone anche per chi andrà a vederle in trasferta 
non poteva andar meglio di così
forza milan


----------



## Marilson (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



fondamentale evitare trasferte lontane come Astana, se fosse uscito il Lugano come quarta sarebbe stato incredibile. Da Milanello sono forse 40 km


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2017)

Parecchie di queste possiamo giocarle con le riserve oppure con un paio di titolari ogni volta.
Girone veramente buono, pure i greci sono scarsissimi.
Avessimo beccato il Lugano sarebbe stato un capolavoro ma ci accontentiamo.


----------



## neoxes (25 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo, possiamo applicare un turnover scientifico.


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2017)

Buon sorteggio. Della seconda e terza fascia abbiamo beccato le più facili. Non per l'ultima ma ca comunque benissimo. 
Peggio è andata all Atalanta


----------



## Mika (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Ci è andata davvero bene, tutte trasferte vicinissime: Austria, Croazia e Grecia, roba da un un ora o due di volo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2017)

Non so dire chi sia la più scarsa; tra l'altro, anche tutte trasferte comode: Austria, Croazia e Grecia. 
Insomma, questi sono 18 punti, pochi cavoli.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Bene, giusto l'AEK ha qualche ex giocatore di serie A (tipo Lazaros o Livaja o Hugo Almeidao Didac Vilà).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Parecchie di queste possiamo giocarle con le riserve oppure con un paio di titolari ogni volta.
> Girone veramente buono, pure i greci sono scarsissimi.
> Avessimo beccato il Lugano sarebbe stato un capolavoro ma ci accontentiamo.



Assolutamente no! non facciamo sta cavolata!

L'Austria Vienna ad esempio anno scorso ha fatto 3-3 al'olimpico con la roma di spalletti con Salah, Dzeko, Naingollan, Florenzi, Manolas, Paredes.. facendo vedere un gioco molto offensivo.

Se vai con i titolari vinci , se vai con le riserve le buschi e pure male.


----------



## edoardo (25 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo anche che le diano in chiaro,visto che è un girone da godere(intrecciando le dita)


----------



## Osv (25 Agosto 2017)

Il sorteggio si chiude con Dolberg miglior giocatore dell'europa league. Compriamolo e via 

Edit: ho sbagliato, l'ha vinto Pogba, ma lo comprerei lo stesso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2017)

Girone perfetto. Ci sta girando tutto bene ragazzi, il Milan sta tornando e anche il destino se n'è accorto.


----------



## VonVittel (25 Agosto 2017)

Se siamo fortunati possiamo chiudere il girone con due giornate d'anticipo e far giocare le riserve nelle ultime due.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no! non facciamo sta cavolata!
> 
> L'Austria Vienna ad esempio anno scorso ha fatto 3-3 al'olimpico con la roma di spalletti con Salah, Dzeko, Naingollan, Florenzi, Manolas, Paredes.. facendo vedere un gioco molto offensivo.
> 
> Se vai con i titolari vinci , se vai con le riserve le buschi e pure male.



Dai sono terribili gli austriaci su, magari in trasferta ci sarà qualche titolare in più ma in casa bisogna asfaltarli pure col Milan 2 e quest'anno siamo piuttosto attrezzati anche per la coppa.
Bisognerà vedere come saremo messi in quel periodo comunque.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

Io l'Austria Vienna l'ho vista giocare anno scorso due volte contro la Roma, questi corrono, sono tecnici e segnano un botto (5 gola alla Roma in due partite).

Se li affrontiamo con i titolari li gestiamo altrimenti sono uccelli per diabetici.

Stessa cosa vale per le altre : NON SOTTOVALUTIAMO NESSUNO!

se ad un certo punto abbiamo vinto matematicamente il girone, facciamo rotazione, altrimenti priorità all'EL!


----------



## danjr (25 Agosto 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Croazia



È la famosa fiume, molto vicina, ci puoi volare sopra in aereo e rivendicarla


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2017)

Molto bene il girone. Peccato per L'Atalanta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dai sono terribili gli austriaci su, magari in trasferta ci sarà qualche titolare in più ma in casa bisogna asfaltarli pure col Milan 2 e quest'anno siamo piuttosto attrezzati anche per la coppa.
> Bisognerà vedere come saremo messi in quel periodo comunque.



Ma scusa, se una squadra che fa 89 punti in Italia, schierando 6/11 titolari fa 3-3 in casa... secondo te , noi che abbiamo seconde linee così così andiamo la e li asfaltiamo facili?
Con questa mentalità non andiamo da nessuna parte come sempre è successo alle italiane in EL , che infatti non abbiamo MAI vinto (noi italiane) dall'alto del nostro "andiam la con le seconde linee e li asfaltiamo facili!.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2017)

Squadre abbordabili e trasferte comode. Non si poteva chiedere di meglio.


----------



## Konrad (25 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo sorteggio. Girone non complesso ma comunque nemmeno troppo materasso. Trasferte non lontane e comunque logisticamente non problematiche. 
Vienna e Atene sono due capitali europee. Fiume è dietro l'angolo.

Adesso tocca a noi...ANDIAMO A VINCERE!


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, se una squadra che fa 89 punti in Italia, schierando 6/11 titolari fa 3-3 in casa... secondo te , noi che abbiamo seconde linee così così andiamo la e li asfaltiamo facili?
> Con questa mentalità non andiamo da nessuna parte come sempre è successo alle italiane in EL , che infatti non abbiamo MAI vinto (noi italiane) dall'alto del nostro "andiam la con le seconde linee e li asfaltiamo facili!.



La Roma è una squadra che non ha senso, questi sono usciti male pure contro il Lione e avevano probabilmente la rosa (sulla carta) per arrivare in fondo.
Il Milan è un altro paio di maniche in Europa, nessuno ha San Siro e sono sicuro che lo riempiremo.
Poi è ovvio, in trasferta si va con i titolari e chi sta meglio, su questo non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Giangy (25 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo direi. Poi l'Austria Vienna è proprio scarsa, direi che la più forte di queste è il Rijeka, secondo me si può passare tranquillamente.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2017)

"18 punti" "due titolari", io che leggo questo atteggiamento:


----------



## rot-schwarz (25 Agosto 2017)

squadre attrattive e non ci dovrebbero essere problemi per noi..rijeka forse l'avversario piu' temibile, l'atalanta ha preso un gruppo di ferro..


----------



## sacchino (25 Agosto 2017)

Girone abbordabile a meno che a Messi (come consiglia il suino) non gli vien voglia di Wurstel e Crauti e vada a giocare nel Vienna


----------



## URABALO (25 Agosto 2017)

Andiamo a Vienna ed Atene dove abbiamo vinto 3 champions (1990-1994-2007).
La Juve andrà a Barcellona dove vincemmo quella del 1989.
La Roma andrà a Londra e a Madrid dove vincemmo le prime due nel 1963 e nel 1969.
E per finire il Napoli andrà a Manchester dove trionfammo nel 2003.

Coincidenze?
Io non credo.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no! non facciamo sta cavolata!
> 
> L'Austria Vienna ad esempio anno scorso ha fatto 3-3 al'olimpico con la roma di spalletti con Salah, Dzeko, Naingollan, Florenzi, Manolas, Paredes.. facendo vedere un gioco molto offensivo.
> 
> Se vai con i titolari vinci , se vai con le riserve le buschi e pure male.



Quoto sembrano tutte delle passeggiate..ma pure i cugini anno scorso trovarono girone facile eda hanno fatto una figura ridicola..bisogna andarci con atteggiamento mentale giusto e non sottovalutare nessuno..i greci hanno fatto fuori il bruges..i croati il Salisburgo e gli austriaci hanno messo in difficoltà roma anno scorso..è una coppa particolare..pure united non entusiasmo' nel girone..calma e rispetto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> "18 punti" "due titolari", io che leggo questo atteggiamento:



esatto!
Le squadre italiane hanno sempre avuto la rosa per vincere l'EL se in 15 anni nessuna è mai andata neanche in finale un motivo ci sarà! 
Il motivo è proprio quello che dici tu.
le avversarie giocano con 11 titolari, davanti ad uno stadio pieno che brama e spinge con tutta la forza che ha per fare lo scalpo al grande Milan.

Se no andiamo facendo turnover in vista del campionato non la vedo benissimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Andiamo a Vienna ed Atene dove abbiamo vinto 3 champions (1990-1994-2007).
> La Juve andrà a Barcellona dove vincemmo quella del 1989.
> La Roma andrà a Londra e a Madrid dove vincemmo le prime due nel 1963 e nel 1969.
> E per finire il Napoli andrà a Manchester dove trionfammo nel 2003.
> ...



Si perchè tanto abbiamo vinto ovunque, quindi è facile.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2017)

se ci saranno le coperture finanziarie per andare in queste trasferte (meno male che sono vicine) faremo un ottimo group stage


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Agosto 2017)

Buon sorteggio, suggestivo il ritorno ad Atene, citta' che evoca gran bei ricordi. Forza Milan!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

10 anni fa. Girone con l'AEK Atene. Vinciamo la competizione.

Oggi. Girone con l'AEK Atene.

Non succede... ma se succede...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Girone morbido, potremo far giocare anche qualche giovane. Bene.
Trasferta a Rijeka da leccarsi i baffi


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2017)

è andata di culo


----------



## Dany20 (25 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 10 anni fa. Girone con l'AEK Atene. Vinciamo la competizione.
> 
> Oggi. Girone con l'AEK Atene.
> 
> Non succede... ma se succede...


Da ricordare anche che partimmo dai preliminari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Agosto 2017)

Ma le date ? E le accoppiate ? Quando si sanno ?


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...


Direi che ci è andata bene. Squadre abbordabili e vicine geograficamente. Cerchiamo di portare a casa la qualificazione il prima possibile.


----------



## koti (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...


Nella quarta fascia abbiamo trovato la peggiore, andare a giocare là con 70mila persone può essere non semplicissimo. Bene Rijeka e Austria Vienna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Bel girone, squadre tutte vicine in località oltretutto non ostiche ai trasporti quindi il venerdì mattina siamo già a milano..

Poi bene anche due squadre come AEK e Austria Vienna che seppur abbordabilissime rappresentano realtà europee un minimo decenti..sinceramente di giocare con squadre semiprofessionistiche non è che mi andasse molto..


----------



## edoardo (25 Agosto 2017)

Va là,va là che l'è andata bene


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Agosto 2017)

18 punti da fare bendati e in ciabatte


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2017)

A me i Croati preoccupano sempre, come i Serbi. Spesso hanno giovani talenti in rampa di lancio e più in generale sono squadre imprevedibili che possono tirare fuori dal cilindro la partita della vita se non stai attento. Detto questo, non conosco assolutamente il Rijeka


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

2 squadre mediocri con trasferte vicinissime e 1 squadra ostile sopratutto perché giocare in Grecia non è mai semplice. 
Nel complesso ci è andata benissimo. 

Serve acquistare un esterno ed una mezzala da alternare a Kessie e poi siamo pronti per affrontare 3 competizioni.


----------



## Smarx10 (25 Agosto 2017)

Il calendario quando uscirà?


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Pronto a fare tutte e 3 le trasferte


----------



## GP7 (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Girone da vincere assolutamente.
Decisamente significativo aver evitato trasferte logisticamente infelici.

Una domanda leggermente off topic:
qualcuno sa se verrà fatto un miniabbonamento Europa League?


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2017)

Ranking Uefa 2011-2016:

Milan 25°
Austria Vienna 123°
Rijeka 127°
AEK 192°


----------



## Lambro (25 Agosto 2017)

prima di comprendere che realtà siano queste 3 squadre attenderei un attimo, in piu' la eleague ha dimostrato che chiunque puo' batterti o umiliarti se non ci metti garra.
più che altro sarà importante l'entusiasmo e l'approccio che la società e la squadra avranno nei confronti di questa coppa.
sennò rischi le figuracce di inter roma e compagnia bella negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Mc-Milan (25 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io l'Austria Vienna l'ho vista giocare anno scorso due volte contro la Roma, questi corrono, sono tecnici e segnano un botto (5 gola alla Roma in due partite).
> 
> Se li affrontiamo con i titolari li gestiamo altrimenti sono uccelli per diabetici.
> 
> ...



Pienamente d'accordo!!
I cugini insegnano..queste partite sono ricche di insidie!!soprattutto in trasferta con stadi molto caldi(croati ed greci)..
Spero venga dato un approccio più che convinto,altrimenti si rischiano brutte figure!
Resta cmq un ottimo girone!!Forza Milan!!


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma le date ? E le accoppiate ? Quando si sanno ?



Se non sbaglio ho letto:
I Giornata 14 settembre
II Giornata 28 settembre
III Giornata 19 ottobre
IV Giornata 2 novembre
V Giornata 23 novembre
VI Giornata 7 dicembre
Per gli accoppiamenti invece non so nulla.

Comunque non sottovalutiamo nessuno ragazzi,paura di nessuno ma rispetto di tutti,non si deve andare con le seconde linee se non a qualificazione in tasca.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Agosto 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Da ricordare anche che partimmo dai preliminari.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ranking Uefa 2011-2016:
> 
> Milan 25°
> Austria Vienna 123°
> ...



a parte che quest anno il ranking dice Milan 58 Austria Vienna 95....
ma il ranking del Milan usufruisce dei punti che porta l'Italia come Nazione al netto di questi il Milan ha 19,1 punti l'austria Vienna 15,4 .. abbastanza vicini.
Se poi guardiamo le tre stagioni passate e quella in corso noi siamo all'ultimo posto del girone.

Questo considerando le squadre titolari... se usi le riserve...

cambiamo argomento di supporto che è meglio


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2017)

Ma non capisco perchè non venga diramato il calendario, possibile che venga fatto in un altro giorno? Mi pare assurdo...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco perchè non venga diramato il calendario, possibile che venga fatto in un altro giorno? Mi pare assurdo...


*
14 settembre AUSTRIA VIENNA - MILAN
28 settembre MILAN - RIJEKA
19 ottobre MILAN - AEK ATENE
2 novembre AEK ATENE - MILAN
23 novembre MILAN - AUSTRIA VIENNA
7 dicembre RIJEKA - MILAN

gare in casa alle ore 21.05, gare in trasferta alle ore 19*


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...


*
Ecco il calendario.*


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Vincere subito le prime 3/4 in modo da fare poi turnover e lasciare i titolari a casa nella trasferte. 
Spero arrivi la mezzala e l'esterno perché secondo me ora come ora non siamo pronti per 3 competizioni


----------



## Controcorrente (25 Agosto 2017)

Una curiosità, sapete se il Rijeka userà il suo stadio di casa? So che è molto piccolo.


----------



## Rickimacinino (25 Agosto 2017)

Fiume Istria.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bellissimo girone anche per chi andrà a vederle in trasferta
> non poteva andar meglio di così
> forza milan



Io le faccio tutte e 3 le trasferte


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

la società farà un mini-abbonamento per le gare in casa o no?


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno di voi ci sarà il 7 dicembre a Fiume? Io un pensierino lo sta già facendo


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi ci sarà il 7 dicembre a Fiume? Io un pensierino lo sta già facendo



Sto porcheggiando perché per me sarebbe stata una trasferta "comoda" invece proprio quella sera sarò, ironia, a Milano per un concerto..ma vaff.....


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Tralasciando il fattore tecnico delle avversarie che è basso su larga scala direi che ci è andata bene anche come città e spostamenti.
Temevo più questo aspetto che altri.
Tutto sommato recarsi a Vienna ,Atene e Fiume non è un problema .


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi ci sarà il 7 dicembre a Fiume? Io un pensierino lo sta già facendo



Io le faccio tutte e 3 le trasferte.. sono dubbioso solo su quella greca

CI FACCIAMO I CHILOMETRI OHOH 
SUPERIAMO GLI OSTACOLI OHOH 
COL DIAVOLO IN FONDO AL CUOR


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> a parte che quest anno il ranking dice Milan 58 Austria Vienna 95....
> ma il ranking del Milan usufruisce dei punti che porta l'Italia come Nazione al netto di questi il Milan ha 19,1 punti l'austria Vienna 15,4 .. abbastanza vicini.
> Se poi guardiamo le tre stagioni passate e quella in corso noi siamo all'ultimo posto del girone.
> 
> ...



Carissimo, era semplicemente un dato preso al volo per far capire il livello degli avversari.
Supporto de chè?


----------



## Sotiris (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il girone di Europa League 2017/2018 nel quale è stato sorteggiato il Milan:
> 
> Gruppo D
> 
> ...



Adoro Vienna.
Se riesco il 14 ci vado.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Adoro Vienna.
> Se riesco il 14 ci vado.



4 partite su 6 dopo big match.... occhio...


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 4 partite su 6 dopo big match.... occhio...



io vado a tutte


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Adoro Vienna.
> Se riesco il 14 ci vado.



io ci sono


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

dalla settima prossima apre la vendita del MINI ABBONAMENTO EUROPA LEAGUE


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> dalla settima prossima apre la vendita del MINI ABBONAMENTO EUROPA LEAGUE



.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Intanto oggi il nostro rivale AEK ATENE ha acquistato dall'udinese Kone


----------

